# Our Nodak Trip



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Just returned from our trip north. As usual we had a great time, locals were very friendly, and we were never denied access.
































































Really got into the mallards one afternoon. 8)



























































































Eight man limit in an hour. When we scouted the field the night before we were guessing 10-15k ducks.










More action shots.





































Some of my favorite ones.


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to all the great people of ND for thier hospitallity. Our group has all the respect in the world for your great resources. Thanks again.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice looks like you guys POUNDED EM. Tell me when those specks start migrating down here in SD. Great pics.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

why does every NR think that we are going to be impressed with pictures of their carnage????


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

kaiserduckhelm,

It looks like you enjoyed you stay in ND. I enjoyed all your pictures except the last one with the one-finger salute. I hope there is a story behind that that I did not understand.

I really like it when out-of-staters come into ND and enjoy our hunting opportunities. That is what it is all about!

Thank you for sharing!

Jim


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

dieseldog said:


> why does every NR think that we are going to be impressed with pictures of their carnage????


Not trying to "impress" anyone. As far as I knew this is still a hunting/fishing/outdoor forum isn't it????

Finger pic is gone, thought it was funny thats all.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Like Resi's don't post pick's....get over it


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Happy to hear you enjoyed your stay. Thanks for showing your pics. Don't let those guys get to you. I think it's awesome you enjoyed your hunts and took the time to share some pics.

Good huntin'

Mike


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing... I especially liked the ones laying in the dekes with birds approaching. I can almost feel myself there hearin 'em coming in to the spread.. your heart starts beating faster, your mouth goes dry.. time stands still for 45 seconds... you get nervous wondering if the wind is going to push 'em too far to the side of the spread or will they turn and come directly in....

Nice!

Ryan


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome pictures. I'm jealous. Where were you hunting again?? Just kidding, just kidding. :lol: I'm not starting that whole argument again!!!!! :evil:


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Great pics guys!!!! Glad you had a great time here!


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to post up those pics. Good times, good times!


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Kaiser, did that lone snow come into your Canada spread or did you guys have snow dekes out also?

Great pics! Looks like you had several really good hunts. How was the weather? I'm heading to ND on Friday and can't wait.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I am glad that at least you didn't give up exact gps coordinates as to where you were at.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

dieseldog said:


> I am glad that at least you didn't give up exact gps coordinates as to where you were at.


Where do you live????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pic's. Thanks for sharing them. Looks like you had a great hunt. I love the pictures of all the birds approaching and circling. I also like the final pictures as well! :beer:


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Where do you live????


I am not at liberty to divulge that information. If i did i would have to kill you. Jk hahaha


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

great pics guys, im glad you took the time to post them, a picture is worth a thousand words and id rather see your hunt, than have to read about it.....not that i mind reading...hahaha


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

dieseldog said:


> why does every NR think that we are going to be impressed with pictures of their carnage????


 :down:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Great hunting man, thanks for the pics.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. I am glad you had a good time! :beer:


----------

